# Angies list



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anybody ever try advertising on Angies List and if so how did it go?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Haven't you heard the commercials "contractors can't pay to be on Angies list"


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sure have but actually you can as long as you either have an A or B rating.Very difficult site to navigate.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Its funny, they say you can not pay to advertise. But I got a call last week from them for advertising. The salesman is trying to come out to my office to meet me about it. He even sent me a price list about the advertising. Kind of ironic


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Their ads on the radio and tv sound like your going to get a highly recommended contractor, what they don't tell you is the names of contractors they give you paid to be at the top of the referral list. I was surprised to find this out when i fell for the lets meet up and see what we can do to help your business.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Their stock has been dropping because people don't want to pay to subscribe anymore.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

My company is on AL, but I never wanted it there. I was shoved on there by an overzealous former customer who loved my work. I get calls all the time to do work I don't want to do, so I haven't sold one job because of them..... although I've referred a few contractors otherwise.


As a contractor on AL, I was basically forced to fill out my profile in order to make it accurate. They had all kinds of false information about me and my work I do, so I had no choice. I get at least 6-7 calls a year asking me to "pay up" to get my name in the "top rankings" when people do searches for contractors". I stored their number in my phone and labeled it "don't answer". 

The real issue with AL is you have NO RECOURSE if there is a negative review against you. You're stuck with whatever BS someone wants to publish about you, so I just ignore the fact that I'm listed there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bringing up an old, dead thread...


I've been getting a lot of calls from people who subscribe to AL. Anyone else ?

I've had so many reviews over the last couple of years that I've juse recently put a special page on my website just for AL reviews. Crazy, I know, but I guess it's good in the sense that I have a bunch of AL-coholics that recommend me...

Oh well, we'll see how it goes.... or not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1464540 said:


> My company is on AL, but I never wanted it there. I was shoved on there by an overzealous former customer who loved my work. I get calls all the time to do work I don't want to do, so I haven't sold one job because of them..... although I've referred a few contractors otherwise.
> 
> As a contractor on AL, I was basically forced to fill out my profile in order to make it accurate. They had all kinds of false information about me and my work I do, so I had no choice. I get at least 6-7 calls a year asking me to "pay up" to get my name in the "top rankings" when people do searches for contractors". I stored their number in my phone and labeled it "don't answer".
> 
> The real issue with AL is you have NO RECOURSE if there is a negative review against you. You're stuck with whatever BS someone wants to publish about you, so I just ignore the fact that I'm listed there.





Dogplow Dodge;1893860 said:


> Bringing up an old, dead thread...
> 
> I've been getting a lot of calls from people who subscribe to AL. Anyone else ?
> 
> ...


Beating a different drum now,aren't you?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1893862 said:


> Beating a different drum now,aren't you?


Well, uh.... mmmmmm.... well..... uh.....

You had to point that out, now didn't you... Bastage 

:laughing:

Problem is that I either have to "copy and paste" those reviews of me to my website, or call and ask those people for "written referrals" to post on my website.

I hate the idea that I'm going along with it.... but if I want to post the referrals, I guess I don't have much choice, now do I ??


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Dogplow Dodge;1893873 said:


> Well, uh.... mmmmmm.... well..... uh.....
> 
> You had to point that out, now didn't you... Bastage
> 
> ...


we have at current about 150 reviews on AL. I took a screenshot of the 20 best, cropped the screenshot, blocked out the client info, and had my web guy post them on our site. Might be better for seo purposes to actually post the text too like you are.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So what the details on it? price?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Maclawnco;1894035 said:


> we have at current about 150 reviews on AL. I took a screenshot of the 20 best, cropped the screenshot, blocked out the client info, and had my web guy post them on our site. Might be better for seo purposes to actually post the text too like you are.


I did what you did. Screen shot each review,blocked out. Customer info and price, then created a page for just the reviews.

Al doesnt cost me anything.other than my self esteem.

No charge to businesses other than if u want the to push their adverts where they contact local members on your behalf.

Im not promoting AL. I wish i was never put on it |horror stories those bashedby ALsubscribrrs. Im just making the best of it while i can


----------

